# 90gr 270wsm load



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

I am loading the sierra 90gr 270wsm and am wondering if anyone knows or has heard of these lighter loads burning the barrel. I load at 69.5 grains of 4831 and it runs a velocity of about 3500fps.

Thanks


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

i would guess that could get tough on bbls if you shoot a long string of shots. but on the other hand they make new bbls every day  .


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks Kurt.

I have heard that the wsm's like to burn up and I have heard not. I am a lefty using a right handed bolt (I learned on a righty so I stuck with it) so I don't put together a lot of quick shots.


----------



## bjeffv (Jul 25, 2008)

I just got done reading a shooting book that mentioned burning out barrels. It basically states faster loads will burn out barrels than slower ones, and shooting rapidly will aslo wear a barrel out faster. So standard loads shot really fast, will equal faster barrel burn out. And by burn out I mean your groups will slowly get worse, i.e. unless you are competing with the rifle it probably won't matter.

That is one heck of a fast moving load. If you only shoot it to sight it in and then to hunt, I doubt the barrel will really wear out. If it goes to the range twice a month to chew up 150 rounds each time then in a while you may start to notice your groups growing in size.


----------



## fylling35 (Jun 15, 2007)

I've worked on a couple different 90 gr loads. One with Varget and the other with Ramshot Hunter. The Varget seemed to shoot better for me. If you are interested in more information, I have it, but I'll have to look at my notes. Let me know.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

thanks,
I am using the 90gr sierra with 4831 powder and I am having good luck with it. As the old saying goes, if it ain't broke don't fix it.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Barrel erosion is basically a matter of bore diameter relative to powder burned. Meaning the more powder that's burned in a given bore diameter, the more damage is done with each shot....all else such as barrel temp prior to each shot, for example, being equal. Simply shooting heavier bullets (with relative chamber pressure) in theory will add life to a barrel.

So will the lighter bullets burn up your barrel quicker? Probably

Will you shoot enough to notice it? Probably not

Just remember there is no free lunch. Shooting a bullet faster comes with a price, and although many would like us to believe the letters on a case head can allow that to happen without affecting barrel wear and recoil, physics keeps getting in the way of their explanations.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

That is why I started this topic. I have had a few people tell me that I am going to smoke barrels with these loads. It isn't a prairie dog gun.


----------



## fylling35 (Jun 15, 2007)

But it sure is fun to shoot them with it. 
The 90gr Sierras don't really have time to explode but it'll cut them in half.


----------

